# new c02 system and PPS Pro syster



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

picking up sat morning, what do you think good deal or not 


I have a like new co2 system for sale. Included is an aluminum 5lb cylinder (which is almost full), MA957 Regulator with solenoid, bubble counter, needle valve, and also a 2 way manifold with 2 additional needle valves. I also have co2 tubing, two different inline reactors, and a couple drop checkers. I'll sell the system for $150. I also have an autodoser setup to dose PPS Pro. Included are two containers (One for macro, one for micro), two pumps, tubing, timer, and about 5lbs of ferts. Will sell for $100. Will sell both for $200 together

dont know much about the pps pro but gonna get it anyway here are some pics, 





do you think this is good deal for what is here


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It's a good deal, but you can't ship the co2 container if it has co2 in it.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

yea i know, the good thing is its only 20 mins from me, i saw the add on craiglist, so im meeting the guy sat morning to pick it up, the one thing i dont know about is the autodosser he has, he wants an extra 50 bucks for it, 2 containers and pumps and lines in each with everthing for it


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Only if you want to go that route, autodosing isn't a must have, but just a want.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

oh ok, thats cool for 50 bucks more why not i guess, then i could spend more time enjoying then instead of dosing them and al i guess


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

What is PPS, and what exactly are "macro and micro tanks?"

Great setup, it's a steal for $200. If I didn't already have one, I would be on that like a fat kid on a doughnut. Is that a Milwaukee high pressure regulator?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i really have no idea but i will find out in the moroning, from wha ti understand it has the fry fert mixed in each tank and for a 2 mins each day it feeds them in the tank, its a great deal i already have one but im getting this for the other tank, its a Milwaukee regulator, dotn know if its high pressure or not havent seen im person


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not that bad of a deal, but you could get it lower. The regulator sells for about $90 brand new, which means $40-45 used. The tank brand new is around $50, and less new. Filled it should only be $50 tops. Depending on what he has for the reactors. I'd ask how old the tank is, although it looks pretty new....looks like the ones aqauariumplants.com sells (not sure if they all look the same).

The PPS pro info is covered pretty well here PPS-Pro - Perpetual Preservation System and there is a lot of good info on other stuff as well. The micro/macro mention is micro and macro ferts...same stuff that is dosed for EI dosing. It uses all the same stuff. The main difference (I think) is estmative index is based on an abundance of nutrients or maybe even an overdose, or a lack of any limiting factors in plant growth and health and the tank is reset with a weekly 50% water change. PPS pro doses very specific amounts and requires some testing, but you only dose what you need and you can get away with less often water changes. I think those are the main differences.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

im gonna offer less than that for all of it, he has a bunch of other things as well, so maybe buy everthing from him, they just had a babie and dont have time for anything other than the baby so im gonna try to get everthing he has for a steal, he said he has a 125 tank as well, with 3 filters, heaters and all, i dont have room for it but might bring it home if the price is good, ill read on the PPS PRO, he said everthing was bought new in march of this year, and he had all the receipts to prove so i will see, thanks again Ben


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Interesting stuff. Rob - a Milwaukee, just like any other regulator that hooks directly to the CO2 bottle, is a high-pressure regulator. It has dual gauges - one for the high pressure side (the bottle), at between 10-200 psi, and a low pressure (outlet) side. High pressure regulators are commonly just called regulators because many don't even bother with a low pressure regulator - they use a needle valve instead.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

oh ok, thast cool thanks Gizmo, ill have it tomorrow if all goes good in morning


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well.....did you get it?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah I was wondering too.Did you talk the seller into giving you all of the stuff for a good price?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

yep got it all sorry went shopping and out to eat thast what took so long, i got the c02 setup, 2 reactors, 3 drop checkers a bottle of 4dkh solution about 80oz of it, 6 plants, some fish food, 120 bucks, not a bad deal i dont think, and bev when i talk to you first of week ill get your info and send you the extra drop checker to you as i promised, ill post pics of it later one, we are gonna watch a movie adn relax


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad to hear it!cant wait to see it all set up and working good!


----------

